# The no breeding bandwagon, hehehe



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I absolutely do not want kids. I'm 19 and engaged, getting married next October, and my fiance and I don't want kids at all. He's got 4 younger siblings all under the age of 6. We babysit them all weekend long, usually every weekend. And we about fall over dead at the thought of little munchkins running around. Esp. considering Pat and I had a hard enough time in school, and we don't want to have to deal with the school issues anymore. We have intricate plans for the future, such as a house built from scratch once we are older with unusual plans for the layout, etc. We'd rather enjoy spending time together, and with friends, and doing the things we love(computers, graphic design, and horses) rather than have to stress about work and kids and school. We're still young and our ideas MIGHT change, but we doubt it as of right now.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Will definetely be having kids once I get married! I love kids, and hope to go towards working in the education "field".


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of my friends are getting into education, mostly elementary.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I want kids someday, but right now I can't support children. I am not engaged, but my boyfriend and I see ourselves getting married in the future. We both want children, but only once we are settled both financially and emotionally. I will not get divorced once I am married. I refuse...lol. 

I want to have a couple kids and adopt some. I think that before I ever have kids I may foster. There is a huge need for foster parents, and I think it is something that people should do more often. I think that it is a perfectly logical thing not to have kids for personal reasons.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it is really your personal decision. I wouldn't rush and have a kid just for the sake of having one any more than I would go to the store and buy a puppy on an impulse buy. At least you are smart enough to know that you are not in a financial situation to raise a kid, nor do you really have the desire.

My husband and I really want kids(4 at least), but we are waiting until we are financially able to give them every thing they need. We also want to have the farm up and running at that point so I can homeschool my kids until middle school at the earliest.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe, that sounds pretty much like me too. 

My best friend went on the baby track right when we graduated and ow has a 5 month old little girl and had to drop out of college. This is her first boyfriend and though they are engaged they have only been together a year(including the 9 months of baby time!) Now she cannot find a job and childcare so she does not work, he is not in school but working overtime all of the time to take care of the three of them... I think it is sad they just would not wait.

There are only 4 girls in my graduating class(of eighty people) who have not had kids or are pregnant, 4 girls, including me! some people just start too young and never get a chance to really live like a young couple should IMO.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with you - I have never, and never will want children.
My entire family has been tellng me "you'll change your mind", but I know I will not. I don't think it is very responsible in today's world to bring more children into it, with the amounts of children going without. If I suddenly decided I wanted to raise one I would adopt, although I doubt I'll want any.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Where is the "already have too many" option?

I have 4. No I'm not having anymore. I only wanted 2. 

But aren't they adorable?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Carleen said:


> I agree with you - I have never, and never will want children.
> My entire family has been tellng me "you'll change your mind", but I know I will not. I don't think it is very responsible in today's world to bring more children into it, with the amounts of children going without. If I suddenly decided I wanted to raise one I would adopt, although I doubt I'll want any.



That's pretty nice to say on a forum where some members actually do have children.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Your munchkins are adorable!! What are their names? How old? Any future horsekiddies?

And remember anything posted here is strictly personal opinion. *No need to be sensitive about any others opinions.*

If you have kids you do it because it is your personal choice, those who do not have their personal choice too.

I asked for opinions here, and that is what are going to be posted, please do not make this into a personal insult if you have kids and someone else thinks that it is irresponsible to have them, it is their choice. At the same time so not bash anyone who has kids, that is their choice and I am sure the kidlets are loved and spoiled rotten!
*
This is not the kid bashing thread!
*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry it kind of felt like a personal attack on me. : (

I have 3 boys and a girl. Their names are Dillon, Rosalie, Logan and Luke. 

I'm not going to sit here and lie and say that raising children is easy. At times I'm so overwhelmed I can't think straight. But I will say it is fulfilling. I had my first baby when I was a week shy of 19. For someone they might think that is worst thing that can happen. For me it was probably for the best.

I had quit school before I had even found out I was pregnant. I got a $15000 insurance settlement the day I turned 18. It took me 3 months to spend it. A month later I found out I was pregnant. I went back to school, I went to college and I tried to make something of my life.

I'm also not going to sit here and lie and say all of my children have the same biological father. My oldest are from an abusive relationship. Before we split up he had a visectomy. So I thought I was done. But then I met my husband. I realized that since he was young he would want kids of his own.

We agreed on one more child. After Logan was born I was scheduled to have my tubes tied but my doctor quit before I could have it done. It took me a few months to find another doctor. When I went in for the surgery consult I found out I was pregnant again. Which was a huge surprise because I had been using birth control.

I love my kids but I DO NOT condone having them young and when you aren't financially ready. It's been a long hard road for me and I would not wish it on anyone. BUT I would not take a second back because my kids are my world. As I say "It's hard to keep track of forty fingers and toes but it's their four little hearts that make mine whole".


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love classic names like Rosalie! Soo pretty!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She was born Destiny. I had it legally changed last year to Rosalie. I love it too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I clicked yes - I think I'm ready now, but I already have one. I do plan to have one or two more some day.... Whenever it happens. 

Those of you who say no, not in this world, and never... I know you've heard it a million times but... It is worth it, it is SO worth it. And is the world really all that bad?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not certain whether I want kids or not. Maybe later, much much later, in my late 30's or early 40's perhaps. I am not committed to having or not having them, obviously the first order of business would be to get a very good husband and I am one who will not have a relationship with a man that does not fit very high standards, I am content to live my life alone if I cannot find a suitable man. I would want to adopt or have my embryo in another woman, and only 1-2 kids. Adoption would be good because it is helping another child without adding more people into the population. Having an embryo in another woman would be nice because then I would be able to pass on my genes and the child would be more similar to me. I am fairly certain I do not want to get pregnant because of the physical toll of pregnancy and birth. I do not want to have some 3 ounce parasite inside me that limits my personal choices and upsets the chemical balance in my brain for 9 months. The embryo option was not available on the poll so I voted adoption.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I want to have kids someday. I've always dreamed of being a mother, but I'm going to wait until I'm in my late 20's or early 30's, when I ready to settle down. I want to have a couple years to live without having to worry about taking care of kids and focusing on other things, like college (which I might be stuck in for a long time, depending on my career choice) and such. Than again, realty has an odd tendency to force my plans to change, so who knows.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> That's pretty nice to say on a forum where some members actually do have children.


 Lots of people have children, it's really a personal choice. Heck, I'm someone's child. I have lots of cousins and family that have young children, and I love hanging out with them. However, I wouldn't personally feel right having kids.
Everyone has their own opinion, that's why we have discussion forums.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't want kids. I don't like kids. I have zero patience and I like to be alone too much. I can say that right now, the idea of having kids completely turns me off but I don't know if I may change my mind someday. My brother has 3 and I adore them but I can only be around them for 2 or 3 hours before I am ready to get somewhere else. I prefer to be out by myself on a horse somewhere or in by myself reading a book or watching a movie. I despise noise and a crying child grates on my nerves. I don't know how you people with big families do it, I would go nuts. But everything comes on a spectrum. At one end are people like me that don't want kids at all and on the other end are people who love kids and want as many as they can have.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oppsie, I chose the wrong one:



> _No, I am unable to have children but want them._


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with you. I really don't want kids at ALL. for every reason known to man. I've always felt very strongly that way.
but my girlfriend isn't so sure about that. I kind of think in the end she's gonna want one. and I'm gonna give in because I will use the opportunity to make a trade (moving to canada!!)
but I'm still trying to sway her. I'd make such an awful parent. I don't think that's a fair thing to do to a kid. I'd probably toss it out there with a good horse and say, "here, this is your dad. learn from him."
but at least she wouldn't make me have it. either she'd have it or we would adopt. but that isn't really the most concerning part.

anyway, I'm probably too young to be responding to this. but oh well.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm 25 and currently pregnant with our first child! at first I was devastated! it was an unplanned pregnancy and I didn't want ot have kids quite yet. Me and hubby have been together for 10 years but just got married this past May so I wanted time for us as a married couple and for myself..I am selfish that way! I would say the first two months I was pretty upset and unsure about it but after my first ultra sound all that changed! Now I'm so excited and can't wait! 

Everyone says things change when its yoru children so the peopel that say you dont have patience and so forth..that might be true with other children but when its your things change! 

I'm not trying to offend anyone but this is my opinion! I believe there are a lot of people out there that shouldnt have kids that are! I'm so sick of seeing these mothers spitting otu children one after another and can't afford to take care of themselves let alone 3 or 4 kids! and then we pay for it! and the people who really truly want children but for some reason or another cant bare them that just breaks my heart!

Oh and to add! nobody is ever ready to have children! If yo say you want to wait until you have this or that or you or this financially stable blah blah you will be waiting a long time! Children are not cheap thats for sure but if you keep saying you are going to wait it could be a long wait! Thankfully we are very financially stable and I will be able to quit work and be a stay at home mommy for a few years. Children are a lot of work but we are willing to do it


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Classical Romance you sound like one of my friends in some respects except that she got pregnant unplanned, unmarried, and trying to go to college. She was terrified and slightly depressed for the first couple of months, but after she felt her daughter move and saw the ultrasound she is now excited. 

The boyfriend almost disappeared from the picture, but she stuck to her guns with him adn explained that if he disappeared she wouldn't even put him on the birth certificate. He is now back in the picture, and things have gotten much better for them. 

She is still working and going to college. She is going to be a good mom, but it would have been easier a few years from now. She's having a little girl that she will name Kamen in March of this year. I'm so happy that she is still trying so hard to take care of her upcoming baby and herself. It will be hard for her, but I know that she will be an even stronger person from it all.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Having children is a very personal decision, and the _only_ opinions that matter are those of the people involved.

The knife cuts both ways, because those who choose _not_ to have children get harassed continually by the breeders. "Oh, you'll change your mind once it's yours!!!!" Really? Do _you_ want to bet a child's life on that? I certainly don't.

I never wanted children. I _like_ them well enough and have always gotten along with my brothers' children, and now their grandchildren, but to have any of my own? No thanks. I never felt the need to pass on my genetic material.

I'd have made a horrible mother. My family and friends say otherwise, but what do they know? I know myself better than they do, and I say there are enough unwanted children in the world; I don't need to bring another one into it.

So for those of you who want children, GREAT!!! For those of you who dont, GREAT!!! :wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to have children. But only after I have done what I want to do (finish grad school, travel, etc) so who knows when that will be. 

If I were to physically have one, it would stop at one. After that it would be all adoption. There's already too many people and plenty of kids who need families -- I would adopt.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I want kids, always have - 2, to be exact (1 would always be bugging me, 2 they can play with one another, 3 there's the middle child, and 4 is too many!) Rich and I have discussed this, and I think we're on the same page - we want children, but aren't ready for them to happen jut yet. He needs to finish school before we even get engaged, and I want to find a more stable job, and have a few more ducks in a row before I become a mommy. I do want to have kids in my late 20's, maybe early 30's, but no later.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Same here JustDressageIt. My bf has already finished his school stuff, but no proposing til I am done. It's one of his rules because he is scared I would quit...lol. (I wouldn't) We both want to be as settled as possible and get to chase our dreams before we get married and have kids.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This was a hard one for me. I used to say "NO, not ever I don't want kids." See I don't like babies, they freak me out and I don't have a lot of patience either. I don't want to give up my horses and all the other stuff I like to do either. 


But... now I'm 28 and I've lived with my now 5 year old niece for the last 2 years and I've started to change my mind about it. It's been really amazing watching her turn into a little person and really rewarding teaching her things. Sure she's a pain in the a** sometimes and she's got an attitude the size of Texas, but she can also be a major sweetheart and she's pretty darn smart too. 

So, now I'm like 45% no kids and 55% that I'll have ONE someday. Of course, I don't know that I'll ever find a guy that I'd have a kid with. Too often I see in relationships/marriages the mother gives up everything she loves to do to take care of the kids and the house AND works a full time job. Her husband works, but doesn't give up any of his hobbies and when he does watch the kids its a huge deal. Like he should get a **** trophy for taking the burden twice a month. Argh, I don't know. Most of the men I know are so selfish (at least when they're young) that I couldn't imagine trying to raise a child with them. *depressing*

I have decided though that if I don't have a kid by the time I'm 35 I won't have one. Too many risks involved for the babies health. I won't ever get fertility treatments either. If it turns out I can't have one for a medical reason, well then there's probably a good reason for that and I'm not going to mess with it. No offense to those of you who have had or who would get fertility treatments. It's just my opinion and how I choose to live my own life.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

HEHEHE I get what you mean. My dad is very much not that way, so I expect any guy I am with to help me and be willing to make it half and half. My boyfriend is a wonderful guy, and he actually fits the bill.  Keep looking and maybe you will find someone worth it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know, my dad is freaking awesome. He wasn't the best when we were growing up in terms of hobbies and such, but with my niece he has been great about stepping up and letting my mom have a life. He's always been really good about helping with the chores and property. He's spent thousands of hours working in my mom's garden to make it what she wants. And he HATES gardening. 

But my brother isn't like that so much. I love him, but his wife has to nag the crap out of him to get him to do anything around the house. I don't want to be a nag and honestly I wouldn't stay with anybody that I had to be a nag with. I'd end up hating myself and him because I'd feel like he turned me into something I never wanted to be. I know I could choose not to nag, but then I'd get stuck doing everything. I just want an equal partner... Is that too much to ask???


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

^not at all. It's what I expect...lol.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My current boyfriend is great in lots of ways. But he'll fully admit that he's selfish. He's 90% certain he doesn't want kids mostly because he doesn't want to give up anything. He also says "6 million miracles is enough" LOL.. dork. I know that if we ever do move in together we'll be having a very frank talk about expectations before hand. Unfortunately I love him a lot, but with him I really worry that I'd either have to be the only one cleaning and taking care of the place or I'd have to nag all the time to get him do things. 

Alright, sorry for my little venting/rant.  I'm off to my second to last final. Almost done with my degree!!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! I'm about to finish my first semester. One last exam  Maybe the boyfriend will get better.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha wheres the vote I have one already? Christina was unplanned but shes my whole world. I plan on having 1-2 more and possibly adopt. Bryan is a great dad and can supports us well. 
For those that want to wait to have a baby have you ever looked at the risks of waiting? Ive always wondered for people who want to wait. The chance of down syndrome once you hit thirty rises and keep rising. You are also a high risk at age 30.
I wont be having kids after thirty. I want the best chance for any child I bring into this world. Plus, I want to be there for every stage in their life and be there when my daughter has her first child.
Its great to wait but hopefully you don't wait to long. My dad is ?45?..(im a horrible daughter) and he and his new wife have a 2 year old. All I can think about is how sad if hes not there to see his son do those important things in his life.


----------



## Tha Horse Slave (Dec 9, 2009)

I never wanted kids! Neither did he. Too much baggage and I am too selfish and have the maternal instints of a rock! Then it happened. I got preggo by accident (Hey I made it 15 years in the clear with the same guy) We are engaged (since '99) (I don't want to be married either) I am 31. 
Anyways it totally changed my life! People who say it doesn't -BULLSH*T! My carefree pack up and go to a show or for a ride whenever I wanted (except when @ work of course) days are over for a while. Now I have to schedule life around the kid and riding has been hard to balance with the child in tow! She is 2 and a half and I can't wait for her to be old enough for school! I suffered PPD and still do! I DO NOT want another one even though I *LOVE* my little girl I wouldn't do it again. Make sure you know what you want and don't let some guy (NO matter how much you love him) decide your fate! It is a lifetime commitment and sacrifices will have to be made. People are very judgemental and society thinks that something is "wrong" with you if you don't have a herd of kids! Do what YOU want not what someone else does. It's YOUR LIFE! I support you and understand completely!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I voted "yes, but not right now".



ClassicalRomantic said:


> Everyone says things change when its yoru children so the peopel that say you dont have patience and so forth..that might be true with other children but when its your things change!


I really hope so! For me it's almost self-evidence that I will have kids some day. The problem is that I feel I don't get along with children that well in general, they don't arise any kind of maternal instict in me or I don't even mind about them that much (friends' and relatives' kids are ok). So like I said, I think I want to breed my not-so-good bloodline some day :wink:. I still want to have my vocation & graduate at first, perhaps work a year or two before it. Oh, and of course have a man :lol:. So perhaps I'll think that more seriously after 5-10 years.



ClassicalRomantic said:


> Oh and to add! nobody is ever ready to have children! If yo say you want to wait until you have this or that or you or this financially stable blah blah you will be waiting a long time! Children are not cheap thats for sure but if you keep saying you are going to wait it could be a long wait! Thankfully we are very financially stable and I will be able to quit work and be a stay at home mommy for a few years. Children are a lot of work but we are willing to do it


Personally I think it's good to have a some kind of vocation and graduate at first. I absolutely don't want to understate anyone who has had her or him children very young, for example through their college time and I know that financial issues aren't the thing which ensures that your children will have a good, balanced life. I still believe that financial things are something that comprises a pretty big part of most of people's security and general sense of security is something that will prolly have impressions on your child's development. For example, I think it isn't good for the child if his or her parents are always tense and worried because of lack of money or the mom/dad is very absent because of long work days in a minimal payed job. I also believe that most of people become more mature and stable when they've been able to live their youth away and have some life experience at first. Of course it depends on a person, someone can tolerate more uncertainty and challenges than someone else (and perhaps study and have a great career with a child too), someone is more mature than someone else. For example I know some young moms and I really belive they'll do it . But what I said above is what I personally think in general.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Too often I see in relationships/marriages the mother gives up everything she loves to do to take care of the kids and the house AND works a full time job. Her husband works, but doesn't give up any of his hobbies and when he does watch the kids its a huge deal. Like he should get a **** trophy for taking the burden twice a month. Argh, I don't know. Most of the men I know are so selfish (at least when they're young) that I couldn't imagine trying to raise a child with them. *depressing*


Ugh! I hate men like this :roll:. I'd outsource a man like this to someone else.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know about where you guys are all from, but around here it's more the rule than anything else. I always joke with people that if a woman wants a kid she should just get married. She'll get a 180 pound baby! LOL. 

Even my dad says, "The biggest problem with women is that they're controlling and they've all been brought up to think that their princesses. That everything should be done their way. The biggest problem with men is that they're extremely selfish. They don't think about what their girlfriend/wife wants/needs to be happy." 

Oh well, it'll work out someday. Thanks Smooth Trails, I'm excited to be done. Now only if I had a job lined up. Don't get me wrong in a million ways my bf is absolutely wonderful, but he has a couple traits that really worry me when looking at living together and possible marriage/kids. 

This is probably coming off like I'm a man-hater. I'm really not and I definitely see and acknowledge my own faults. I like men quite a bit and have quite a few very good man friends. Most of the guys I know consider me to be "one of the guys" of course that's probably because of my hobbies,


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I don't know about where you guys are all from, but around here it's more the rule than anything else. I always joke with people that if a woman wants a kid she should just get married. She'll get a 180 pound baby! LOL.


I think over here it's more equal (would say even pretty equal?) with younger or otherwise modern men, even I think in most of cases women still do for example more house chores than men and take the most of parental leave in their job.

But well, I think it's offtopic now .


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I want kids eventually. I could probably support one right now, at the expense of selling a horse or giving up lessons. But Id rather wait for a few more raises. (we get a raise once a year.)

I have no idea about what my boyfriend wants. Some guys freak when you talk about that. But its less of a ticking clock for them (does their clock ever even run out lol?)

There is nothing irresposonsible about having kids, unless you're too poor to feed them, or just plain out dont try to be a good parent. The population in the US is going to SHRINK, not grow in the future. In the 1900's it wasnt uncommon to have six kids or more. My friends father was one of nine. Now most people are waiting, foregoing kids, or having less of them. Way back in the day (before the industrialized age) people were popping out kids yearly. There was a lack of birth control, and well kids= free labor.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a really cool thread


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

When I was a child I thought you grew up, got married, had babies etc. When I got older I found out these were options, not compulsory!

I don't want to get married - but I'd consider it. I definitely don't want children - I was told I was infertile anyways so I tell people I can't have them since saying "I don't _want_ them" seems to mark me out as some kind of monster ...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*I am really glad so many of you guys have replied to this. *

I started it as a great way for us to get to know each other on a little more personal and community level, and I love that you are opening up!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Interestin' thread.

Personally I never, ever want children. Ever ever. They would just get in the way! lol, I know that sounds selfish but I could not handle a career in classical music AND raise a child. Spending hours every day practicing, performing, all that jazz...nopity-nope. Plus I just don't like the really young ones.  

If I ever felt the need to...you know, be all maternal...I would adopt a teenager. Maybe. 

It's funny though, like some of you...there are certain people who are all, "GASP!! You don't want kids??! What the deuce is wrong with you? HAHA, you'll change your mind." And I'm like..."Uh...no, I won't."

Like my grandmother. She seems to think that I am lieing and secretly want a bajillion offspring. It might have something to do with the fact that I am THE only grandchild on my father's side! They want to "continue the line", whereas I don't see the point. The world's overpopulated enough already, why add my screwy genes to the mix? lawl


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kids or not is such a personal thing no one is wrong in what they decide for them self. 

Anyone who tries to say otherwise is just trying to impose their feelings on others.

When I was younger I always wanted kids. I wanted the house and white picket fence and all that stuff. The problem was, I did not get married until I was 37yo. Sigh. At that point both my now husband and I were pretty much set in our way of doing life and kids did not fit into that. If nothing else I would have had to get rid of my horse for financial reasons. 

Add that as the older I got the more I realized I was not dealing with kids material. I can do kids for a short time but geez, full time kid thing would make me want to scream.

Things happen for a reason .... And I am happy with how they came out. No kids, dogs, a couple of horses and the two of us.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I really don't understand why people think it's selfish not to have children, surely it's worse to have children you didn't want and may well grow to despise ... ?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TaMMa89 said:


> Ugh! I hate men like this :roll:. I'd outsource a man like this to someone else.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I do NOT. Hubby does NOT. Neither of us have EVER wanted kids. We don't like kids, we don't think they're cute, no desire what-so-ever to have them. I'll stick to the four leggeds


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

This is interesting!

As most of you know, we are pregnant with our first. 

I never thought I wanted kids, and my husband didn't either. Then we got married and about a year after that we both started noticing our "clocks ticking".

We both loved kids, we just weren't sure about it. We looked into becoming foster parents and even adoption. Then something in my heart told me that I wanted/needed a child of our own. Luckily, he felt the same way as well.

We had only been married for three years before we started trying for baby number one.

Granted, I never EVER dreamed we'd be this secure, emotionally, financially, material-ly, at this young of an age (we're both only 23).

Even though we wanted children, we were both smart enough to look at things. To asked "can we afford this, both financially and emotionally?" and the answer was a resounding yes.

If we weren't secure in our careers, or our life then we wouldn't have children. Even though we were emotionally ready, we would wait.

Fortunately for us, we already own our home, he makes enough for me to stay at home if I choose to and I have a career so that if something happens to him, I could support myself and my child. We had purchased a family-friendly car about six months before we knew we were ready. We've made our house a home here.

I am crazy maternal as it is, but I was fine doting on other children and pets. I know that I will make a great mother, that's no question. The Mr. was a bit unsure, but now he's getting all paternal. He's volunteered to coach a youth hockey team and he is so much more excited than I had ever imagined for Baby Q to arrive. 


I know a few people touched on the being pregnant thing and it taking a toll. I have to say, for me (and I can only speak for myself), it really hasn't. I had no crazy mood swings, no morning sickness, no body aching, no food cravings or food aversions. Honestly, there has been no difference in being pregnant and being not-pregnant other than my jeans fit a little bit snugger than they used to, but even they still fit!

Granted, I haven't given birth yet.


----------

